# Laying eggs at different times of day



## lititzchic (Apr 7, 2013)

My chickens used to lay eggs like clockwork. 1030-1130am. Now they aren't. Why??? What would cause them to change the time??


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Usually chicken lay every 22-25 hours when they lay for days in row. BUT all chickens are different. Light, heat, feed, ect all play a role in egg laying. It is totally normal for hens to lay at all different times as long as there has been at least 22ish hours between laying.


----------

